# Is Stenhammar Any Good?



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

OK - I am going to try something new - not too bold of me to go for a late romantic - but still I like Sibelius and Grieg so thought this Scandanavian composer might be worth exploring - and saw a 3 CD set of his works on amazon (symphonies+piano concertos with Ortiz) - which have good reviews.

My tastes tend to be the established masters - but I have stepped outside this world now and then and like, for example - Ives sy no 1 - V williams sy 4 + Shostakovich no 5,10.

So for those of you who know Stenhammar - is he any good? Comments please - maybe there's a beter CD set to get going with.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

His 6 string quartets are IMO some of the best romantic Scandinavian music ever.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

stomanek said:


> [...]
> So for those of you who know Stenhammar - is he any good? Comments please - maybe there's a beter CD set to get going with.


IMO Stenhammar is very good. Late Romantic, considered a reactionary by some of his contemporaries. I find his orchestral music fresh, and it stays fresh from early to late in his career. I don't know that CD set (most of what I have of his music is on LPs). _@Odnoposoff_ has piqued my interest about the string quartets - any recording recommendations, guy?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Another vote for Stenhammar. Orchestral only. I haven't explored his quartets yet.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> IMO Stenhammar is very good. Late Romantic, considered a reactionary by some of his contemporaries. I find his orchestral music fresh, and it stays fresh from early to late in his career. I don't know that CD set (most of what I have of his music is on LPs). _@Odnoposoff_ has piqued my interest about the string quartets - any recording recommendations, guy?


CAPRICE 21337/38/39, different ensambles:Fresk Q, Copenhagen Q and Gotland Q. Maybe OOP.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Ives, RVW, Shosty, aren't established masters? Then I think you're stepping way out with Stenhammar.

My BIS and Naxos Stenhammar experiences fifteen or so years ago (mostly orchestral), didn't provide anything long-lasting.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

IMHO, Stenhamar definitely deserves to be better known . He's been called "the Swedish Brahms", not without reason . His music wouldn't win any prizes for originality , and is definitley conservative, but it's beautifully crafted ,melodious and filled with late-romantic warmth without sentimentality .
I haven't heard his string quartets, but I'm very fond of his orchestral works, the two symphonies, the Serenade in F , and the two piano concertos, which enterprising pianists looking for out of the way repertoire should definitely take up . 
I have the EMI CD of the 2nd piano concerto played by Hungarian pianist Janos Solyom, and the Serenade conducted by Swedish conductor Stig Westerberg , which is excellent , and have heard the also excellent DG set of the two symphonies and the Serenade with Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg symphony .
Alan Gilbert, a champion of Scandinavian music , has done the Serenade with the New York Philharmoic recently . 
I've also heard the Chandos CD of the first piano concerto, a four movement work similar in design to the Brahms 2nd P.C. with Swedish pianist Mats Wilander and Rozhdestvensky/ Stockholm Philharmonic .
Stenhammar was also an acclaimed pianist and conductor who served as music director of the Gothenburg symphony and is said to have built it into a first rate orchestra .
Do try his music !


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

superhorn said:


> IMHO, Stenhamar definitely deserves to be better known . He's been called "the Swedish Brahms", not without reason . His music wouldn't win any prizes for originality , and is definitley conservative, but it's beautifully crafted ,melodious and filled with late-romantic warmth without sentimentality .
> I haven't heard his string quartets, but I'm very fond of his orchestral works, the two symphonies, the Serenade in F , and the two piano concertos, which enterprising pianists looking for out of the way repertoire should definitely take up .
> I have the EMI CD of the 2nd piano concerto played by Hungarian pianist Janos Solyom, and the Serenade conducted by Swedish conductor Stig Westerberg , which is excellent , and have heard the also excellent DG set of the two symphonies and the Serenade with Neeme Jarvi and the Gothenburg symphony .
> Alan Gilbert, a champion of Scandinavian music , has done the Serenade with the New York Philharmoic recently .
> ...


Thanks for the replies - I'll check him out.
Mats Wilander? So he got fed up with tennis then.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

stomanek said:


> OK - I am going to try something new - not too bold of me to go for a late romantic - but still I like Sibelius and Grieg so thought this Scandanavian composer might be worth exploring - and saw a 3 CD set of his works on amazon (symphonies+piano concertos with Ortiz) - which have good reviews.
> 
> My tastes tend to be the established masters - but I have stepped outside this world now and then and like, for example - Ives sy no 1 - V williams sy 4 + Shostakovich no 5,10.
> 
> So for those of you who know Stenhammar - is he any good? Comments please - maybe there's a beter CD set to get going with.


Why not listen and then you can tell us.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Stenhammar is a good composer, although if you want to explore a late romantic Swede, my first choice would be Alfven (symphonies, as box available on Brillianr Classics for budget price).


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

moody said:


> Why not listen and then you can tell us.


I don't just dip into a composer without doing some research and asking opinions. Time is too precious.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Stenhammar's masterpiece is, arguably, his Serenade in F major, Op 31 for full orchestra - simply stunning stuff.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Oops ! I got the name of this Swedish pianist whose first name is also Mats with the tennis player.
I seem to have forgotten his last name, but I htinks it's similar . But check the Chandos CD out
any way .


----------



## SayMozart (Nov 26, 2013)

Stenhammar is very good. I absolutely love his two symphonies. His Serenade, his Excelsior, his String Quartets and his two Piano Concertos are growing on me.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Symphony 1 is very Brucknerian.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Just listen to the music, yo.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Avey said:


> Just listen to the music, yo.


O.P dates from years ago.


----------



## Aecio (Jul 27, 2012)

The 2nd Symphony is very brucknerian, it's OK but for me the most interesting works are the 3 to 6 string Quartets. They may sound like a late Brahms, with good melodies but (slightly) less tormented.
There is a very good version of the 3-6 SQ on CPO, by the Oslo Quartet.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

To me the 2nd sounds actually very sibelian! It's like a weird marriage of Sibelius and Brahms.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Just listened to the first piano concerto the other day, the Widlund/Rozhdestvensky recording. Very good, with a long, ruminative, Brahmsian slow movement.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

His 1st symphony is also very interesting. Massive piece. I hear tons of Mahler and Bruckner in it, and also a little bit of Sibelius (not so much as in 2nd, though). This composer is technically very impressive. Some say his music it not very original, but for me it is a wind of fresh air at the moment.

Just listen to closing of the 1st, what a breathtaking brucknerian/wagnerian thunder!


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Avey said:


> Just listen to the music, yo.


Still am_ ._


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Good symphonies and, especially, string quartets. Recommended.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

I regard symphony #2 his greatest work. Not just that you need a master conductor to bring the work to life. One Swedish conductor that championed his native country's composers was Stig Westerburg. 
Recommendation for #2


----------

